# من يمسكم يمسك حدقة عينه



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاكم
انا عندى استفسار صغير وهو 

ما معنى هذة الاية 

من مسكم لقد مسك حدقة عينى 
 ناس كتير يقولون عنها انها خرافة 

وخصوص المسلمين
منتظر ردكم


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ (زكريا 2: 8) 
ليست عيني بل عينه هو

يعني أن من يحاول أذيتكم فإنه يؤذي نفسه. و يمس أكثر أعضائه أهمية وحساسية. 
مثلا فرعون في سفر الخروج، وهامان في سفر أستير

اسرائيل قدس للرب اوائل غلته كل اكليه ياثمون شر ياتي عليهم يقول الرب (إر2: 3)


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

معلش مش فاهم
يعنى اية ممكن توضيح


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

الرب بيكلم اسرائيل وبيقول
اللي هايلمسكم كانه بيلمس حدقة عينه 
يعني كانه بيؤذي نفسه، فحدقة العين دي حساسة جدا

مثلا شوف فرعون عمل ايه في شعب اسرائيل، وشوف عقابه
وهامان برضة حاول يبيد شعب اسرائيل، ولكن حياته انتهت بانه اتصلب

الايه التانيه بتقول
 ان اسرائيل دي قدس للرب، وهي أوائل الغلة، اي حد ياكلها بيأثم (بيعمل خطية) ، والشر هيأتي عليه  ---- طبعا الايه دي تشبيهيه


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

"حبيبى ارجو من حضرتك تضع الشاهد .
المهم هذة بتتكلم عن المعونات هعطيك امثلة   حيث كثرت الخطية إزدادت النعمة جداً. (رو 5: 20)

بدونى لا تقدرون أن تعملوا شيئاً. (يو 15: 5)

رفعت عينى الى الجبال من حيث يأتى عونى. ( مز 121: 1 )

أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى. (فى 4: 13)

صرت رجائى وبرجاً حصيناً فى وجه العدو . ( مز 61: 3 )

فى ضيقتى صرخت الى الرب ، فاستجاب لى وأخرجنى الى الرحب. ( مز 5:118 )

"خذوا خوزة الخلاص وسيف الروح الذى هو كلمة الله."

"نقشتكم على كفى من يمسسكم يمس حدقة عينى."

"وادعنى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى."

"ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا."

الفرس معد ليوم الحرب، أما النصرة فمن الرب. (أم 21: 31)

عوننا من عند الرب الذى صنع السماء والأرض. ( مز8:124 )

فلما سمع يسوع ذلك قال له يعوزك ايضا شيء.بع كل مالك ووزع على الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني.(لوقا18 :22)

فهمت دعهم يقوالون ما يقوالون هولاء لا يعرفون شى فى شى صدقنى 
الرب معك


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

يعنى افهم من كدااااااااااا
انو مثلا لو حد اساءة الى وكانو اساءة الى المسيح 
ولا العكس اللى اساءة اليا 
وكانو اسءة الى نفسة


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: بَعْدَ الْمَجْدِ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَى الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَلَبُوكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ.*
*ذكريا 2 : 8*


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*




سمير الشاعر قال:


> يعنى افهم من كدااااااااااا
> انو مثلا لو حد اساءة الى وكانو اساءة الى المسيح
> ولا العكس اللى اساءة اليا
> وكانو اسءة الى نفسة



هو طبعا اللي بيسئ اليك كانه بيسئ الي المسيح
فالرب قال لشاول: «شَاوُلُ، شَاوُلُ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟»  
يعني الرب بيعتبر اظطهاد المسيحيين، انه اضطهاد ليه هو

لكن الايه دي بتقول:
ان اللي بيسيئ اليك كأنه بيسئ لنفسه  (لان ربنا هايعقبه)


----------



## بايبل333 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*




> انو مثلا لو حد اساءة الى وكانو اساءة الى المسيح





> ولا العكس اللى اساءة اليا


*"الاثنين عزيزى حبيبى المسيح قال من يبغضكم فقد ابغضنى نفهم من هنا اللى يغضبنا اغضب المسيح ومن ناحية تانية مغضوب علية كما بيقوالو*
*فهو اساة الى المسيح والى نفسة .*

*تم تحرير اللون الأحمرلأن إستعماله في كامل المشاركة للإشراف فقط. *


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

################
شكر لانى فهمتونى 

حرر بواسطة المشرف.
فهمت أن كلامك الموجه لأحد مشرفي المنتدى فارغ ولا معنى له.
فكر قبل أن تتكلم لكي لا تفقد إحترامك.
هذا إنذار لك وليس مخالفة لاني متأكدة أن كلامك صدر عن تسرع طائش وليس عن سوء نية.
ولكن لو تكرر ستثبت خطائي في حسن ظني بك، وستخالف.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*




> لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: بَعْدَ الْمَجْدِ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَى الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَلَبُوكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ.


​ 
من يمسكم (انتم شعب الله) يمس حدقة عينه (عين الله)​ 
زكريا بيتكلم بكلام الرب لشعب اسرائيل بيقولهم هكذا قال رب الجنود
ان اللي يقرّب منكم او يمسكم بس
كأنه بيمس حدقة عين الرب​ 
و حدقة العين طبعا مش مقصود بيها قرنية ولا قزحية ولا جزء جسدي
بل مصقود بيها اهمية كبرى​ 
يعني الله بيقول لشعبه
اللي يمسكم كأنه بيمسني انا .. و انا مش هسكتله لأنكم انتم غاليين عندي و في غلاوة حدقة عيني​ 



> انو مثلا لو حد اساءة الى وكانو اساءة الى المسيح ​
> ولا العكس اللى اساءة اليا
> 
> وكانو اسءة الى نفسة​


 

كأنه اساء للرب .. رب الجنود​ 
حرر من المشرف بحذف الأحزاء التي ترد على إقتباسات تم حذفها.


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*




jesus son 261 قال:


> يعني الله بيقول لشعبه
> اللي يمسكم كأنه بيمسني انا .. و انا مش هسكتله لأنكم انتم غاليين عندي و في غلاوة حدقة عيني​
> 
> mystro_888
> كلامك مش مظبوط​





انا اظن ان عينه عايده علي من يمسكم

زكريا يقول:
قال الرب "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه"
ليس، "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني"


انا كنت فاهمها كده، طبعا ممكن ابقى غلطان

سلام ونعمة


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: ... مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ. لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا أُحَرِّكُ يَدِي عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَكُونُونَ سَلَبًا لِعَبِيدِهِمْ
الجملة دي علي لسان الله


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*




> زكريا يقول:
> قال الرب "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه"
> ليس، "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني"


*عينه*
*الهاء عى الرب*
*من يمسسكم يمس حدقه عين الرب (لان الرب ضميرغائب) و ده المعنى المتعارف و المتفق عليه منذ الازل*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*




> انا اظن ان عينه عايده علي من يمسكم



لا عينه تعود على رب الجنود



> زكريا يقول:
> قال الرب "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه"
> ليس، "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني"



عينه لأن المتكلم زكريا .. يتكلم عن الرب بضمير الغائب (عينه)
لكن اذا كان المتكلم هو السيد الرب .. لقال (عيني)



> قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: ... مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ. لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا أُحَرِّكُ يَدِي عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَكُونُونَ سَلَبًا لِعَبِيدِهِمْ
> الجملة دي علي لسان الله



لا...
الجملة دي على لسان زكريا (آية 8)
"لأنه هكذا قال رب الجنود. بعد المجد أرسلــني إلى الأمم الذين سلبوكم لأنه من يمسكم يمسّ حدقة عينــه."
لأن الله ارسل زكريا

و الآية 9 على لسان الرب
لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا أُحَرِّكُ يَدِي عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَكُونُونَ سَلَبًا لِعَبِيدِهِمْ


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*



> زكريا يقول:
> قال الرب "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه"


اعذرني اخي ، خاطيء بسبب بسيط جدا وهو في نفس الآية :

*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: بَعْدَ الْمَجْدِ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَى الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَلَبُوكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ.*

1. من هو الذي اُرْسِلَ المقصود بقوله " ارسلني " .. هل الرب ام زكريا ؟

2. لا يصح التفسير القائل بان من يمسنا يكون قد مس حدقه عينه هو نفسه لانه لو كان هكذا ما مسنا اي احد

إذن ، انا ارى التفسير الصحيح هو ان زكريا يقول ما قاله رب الجنود بأسلوبه هو نفسه ..

يوجد نقطة بسيطة ولكنها معقدة نسبيا ولكن لن تغير من النتيجة


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: بَعْدَ الْمَجْدِ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَى الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَلَبُوكُمْ ، لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ.
9 لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا أُحَرِّكُ يَدِي عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَكُونُونَ سَلَبًا لِعَبِيدِهِمْ. فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي.


بعد المجد اي بعد ظهور المسيح بالمجد (هذه نبوه).
"الي الامم الذين سلبوكم" زكريا لم يرسله الله الي الامم الذين سلبوا اسرائيل.
فارسلني لا تعود علي زكريا، بل تعود علي المسيح (الله)
كمل الايه ستجدها كلها تتكلم عن الله، (احرك يدي عليهم) اي سيعاقبهم
"فتعلمون ان رب الجنود قد ارسلني" مرة اخري ارسلني تعود علي المسيح وليس زكريا، لان الارساليه هنا كانت لعقاب من سلبوا اسرائيل.. وزكريا ليس له اي جانب في هذا


الايه كلها نبوه عما سيحدث في الظهور

والا ما معنى كلمة "بعد المجد"؟
وكيف ارسل الله زكريا الي الامم الذين سلبوا اسرائيل؟

وكيف يقفز من ضمير الي ضمير اخر في نفس الايه؟
(عينه ويدي)


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

في النهاية لا تفرق كثيرا
في كلتا الحالتين فان النتيجه واحده
من يمسنا كانه يمس حدقة الله (وعندها سوف يعاقبه الله)  
او 
من يمسنا يمس حدقة عينه هو (اي يضر نفسه لان الله سيعاقبه)

فالنتيجة واحدة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

*سفر ذكريا الإصحاح 2 

أيه 8 قال الرب "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه" 

تفسير أنطونيوس فكرى

آية (8): "لأنه هكذا قال رب الجنود. بعد المجد أرسلني إلى الأمم الذين سلبوكم لأنه من يمسكم يمسّ حدقة عينه."

بعد المجد= قال في آية (5) أكون مجداً في وسطها. أي بعد حلول الرب في وسط شعبه، وهذا حدث بعد أن أشترانا الرب بدم صليبه وردنا من سبي الشيطان وسكن فينا. أرسلني إلى الأمم= يقصد بالأمم هنا إما الأمم فعلاً الذين أذلوا شعب الله، أو الشياطين الذين استعبدوا أولاد الله= الذين سلبوكم= أي استعبدوكم. فبعد أن أقام الله بيته وأقام وسطه وفيه عاد ليعاقب من أذلوا شعبه. من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه= وعينه هذه قد ترجع إلى الله، ويكون المعنى أن من يمس أولاد الله يكون كمن يمس حدقة عيني الله فلابد أن يؤدبه الله. 

أو يكون المقصود أن الشرير الذي يمس شعب الله يكون بذلك قد مس حدقة عينه هو أي تسبب في أذى نفسه. وعموماً فالشرير بصنعه الشر يزداد عماه، والشيطان كذلك أيضاً. والشرير بشره يفقد بصيرته الروحية. وكأن الشرير وهو قاصد بشره أن يؤذي جسد أخيه، إذ به يُصَوّب ضرباته لعيني نفسه الداخليتين فيمس حدقة عينه هو فلا يستطيع أن يعاين الله "فطوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله".
وأنا أرى أن المقصود هو عينى الله​*


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

اشكركم بجداااااااااا
لردودكم الجميلة دى الف شكر


----------



## mystro_888 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

طبعا انا احترم جدا القس انطونيوس فكري وتفاسيره رائعه ولكن عندي اختلاف معه بسيط
وما سأقوله هو مجرد رأي وممكن طبعا يبقى غلط، نشوف ردود الاخوه ونتعلم كلنا

[


مونيكا 57 قال:


> *سفر ذكريا الإصحاح 2
> 
> بعد المجد= قال في آية (5) أكون مجداً في وسطها. أي بعد حلول الرب في وسط شعبه، وهذا حدث بعد أن أشترانا الرب بدم صليبه وردنا من سبي الشيطان وسكن فينا.​*




4 فقال له اجر و كلم هذا الغلام قائلا كالاعراء تسكن اورشليم من كثرة الناس و البهائم فيها 5 و انا يقول الرب اكون لها سور نار من حولها و اكون مجدا في وسطها 

في ايه 5 يتكلم الله عن نبوه شعبه اسرائيل، فلقد كانت أورشليم في أيام النبوة خربة، وأسوارها منهدمة، وأبوابها محروقة بالنار (نح2: 13)،
 فيقول انه سيكون سور ومجد لها،
 فالنبوه هنا خاصة باسرائيل وليس المسيحيين، فالمجد هنا يعود علي اورشليم. (يقول: "اكون لها"، و "في سطها")
وسوف يتم هذا بعد الظهور بالمجد،




مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> أرسلني إلى الأمم= يقصد بالأمم هنا إما الأمم فعلاً الذين أذلوا شعب الله​​*


انا متفق مع الكلام ده
وارسلني هنا تعود على المسيح وليس زكريا



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> أو يكون المقصود أن الشرير الذي يمس شعب الله يكون بذلك قد مس حدقة عينه هو أي تسبب في أذى نفسه.​​[/color]*



انا متفق مع الكلام ده

وفي كل اللي فات في تفسير القس انطونيوس فكري ايضا، 
كل الضمائر مثل ارسلني، ويدي تعود علي الله
فبالتالي، عينه ، لا تعود علي الله
لان الله هو المتكلم في كل هذة الايات


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*

اشكركم لتعونكم معاية
فى هذا الموضوع
بجدااااااااا
انتو بركة كبيرة ليا انا الغير مستحق
الخاطى


----------



## elamer1000 (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: محترف فى هذا السوال*



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *سفر ذكريا الإصحاح 2
> 
> أيه 8 قال الرب "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه"
> 
> ...



*
**ده تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*​
*في دراستنا لبعض كتب الأنبياء لاحظنا أن  الله الذي يستخدم الأمم للتأديب إذ تنتفخ الأمم على شعبه يعود فيعاقب هذه  الأممada99:total ZechAr.htm#_ftn21*
*هنا يقول "بعد المجد"، ربما قصد بعد  الصليب حيث رد الإنسان عن السبي فتمجد الله فيه، وفى نفس الوقت ردّ لإبليس شره  بتحطيم سلطانه. العدو الذي أذل أولاد الله وسلبهم صار بالمسيح يسوع تحت المذلة بلا  سلطان عليهم (كو 2: 14- 15).*
*ماذا تعنى "يمس حدقة عينه" إبليس الذي  مدّ يده ألينا وأفقدنا بصيرتنا الروحية يرتد عمله عليه فيزداد عماه يومًا فيوم،  وكأنه بشره المتزايد يمس حدقة عينه حتى يمتلئ كأس عماه! وما نقول عن إبليس نقوله عن  الإنسان، فبصنعه الشر لأخيه إنما يمس حدقة عيني نفسه فيفقد البصيرة الروحية، وكأنه  فيما هو يؤذى جسد أخيه أو ممتلكاته أو سمعته إذا به يصوب ضرباته على عيني نفسه  الداخليتين.*
*لا يرتد الشر عن فقدان البصيرة الداخلية  فحسب وإنما أيضًا يمس كل كيانه بقول الرب: "يكونون سلبًا لعبيدهم" ففيما يظن  أنه يحطم أخواته إذا بعبيده يسلبونه هو. من هم هؤلاء العبيد إلاَّ أحاسيس الجسد  وعواطفه التي تصير بلا ضابط بسبب شره فتفقده كل بركة فيه. هذا ما نلاحظه عمليًا  حينما نثور على إخوتنا تثور فينا شهوات الجسد داخلنا ونفقد كل عفة وانضباط، لأنه  بثورتنا على إخوتنا نفقد سيطرتنا على أعماقنا وتتخلى نعمة الله الواهبة العفة  والطهارة! *

*اعتقد ان المقصود هو عين المسىء*

*وهو الارجح*

*والاهم بعد توحيد الراى الواحد ان المعنى واصل ان الله هو حافظنا وراعينا*
*ووعده لينا وهو امين*

*الرب يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*
​


----------

